# Steelhead



## vibe (Jan 12, 2011)

What's the best way to rig up to use egg sacks? I was told 4lb test.that didn't work. 2 broke off right in a row.drag was set good.u gota use a leader?did haul in a nice rainbow though.but the bigger ones faught for about 40 sec and SNAP!!!!! And u know what was said after that.lol. think I'm gonna try 8lb.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

Depending on conditions, I'll use between 4 - 8 lb. test for my leader. The key is using fluorocarbon line. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Thats what I use just 8lb no leader you don't need to get too fancy till its gin clear even then I use 6lb mono flouro sucks in freezing temps 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## vibe (Jan 12, 2011)

I was using 4lb mono cold weather.it don't get as stiff in cold weather.I'm gonna have to switch to 8 I believe. Thanks fellas

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

When I go steelheading, I use 8 lb mono in low-vis green. It doesn't seem to spook the fish!


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

i use 12lbs main n 10lbs leader got sick of breaking off.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

dang! i hope you guys dont jinx me.. im headed to the rocky this week to try steelhead for the first time ever.., i spooled up with 4 lb line! im pretty confident in my ability to play out big fish on light line.. but ive heard these things are like hookin into tazmanian devils!


----------



## PIKEMAN (Apr 14, 2004)

Guys,

The 4# line does work very well for steelhead when the water is low and clear. What really works well, is to use 4# line with a long steelhead rod (10 ft+). The long rod give you much protection from the explosive runs that steelhead are know for.

I'll second the opinion that if the water is stained, you can get away with 8# line with no problems.

Good luck!

Dave


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

8# test flouro leader is going light for me. I've caught them in gin clear water on 10# flouro. Dont believe the hype. I fish around downed logs and have to put it to them to keep them out of there. I couldn't imagine using 4# and doing that. I also use 12# mainline because I got sick of breaking off my swivel, weights and floats. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## vibe (Jan 12, 2011)

I was using a 10ft rod.I'm gonna try it again fri mornin at the rocky.worse that could happen is fish will break off.lol won't be the first time!!!!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

vibe said:


> I was using a 10ft rod.I'm gonna try it again fri mornin at the rocky.worse that could happen is fish will break off.lol won't be the first time!!!!
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I don't think you'll feel that way after losing the steelhead of a lifetime. I agree go heavier, it might make a difference for pressured fish (lighter leaders). Personally I don't go under 8, and I like the confidence of having stronger line. My preference.


----------



## Stickman (Dec 5, 2008)

Listen to the previous posters, in OH you will hook and land way more fish with 8 pound leader than you will with 4 pound. Who wants to play a fish to death because you are intentionally underpowered to fight and land it properly?


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

I'm a fly fisher but I think we all use similar materials at the end of our lines. I use 8# fluorocarbon when its gin clear and can still catch em. Move up from there with the stain. I save the 4# for pan fish.


----------



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

brodg said:


> I'm a fly fisher but I think we all use similar materials at the end of our lines. I use 8# fluorocarbon when its gin clear and can still catch em. Move up from there with the stain. I save the 4# for pan fish.


That is exactly what i use for clear. And i just broke that this afternoon on a pig. I couldnt get the line to my reel in time to properly put pressure on the fish but im new to fly fishing only been doing it for about 2 weeks now. But i dont like anything smaller than 8 and no bigger then 10. That my prefrence on both fly and spinning and only 25lbs braid on baitcasters. Im very picky with line setup.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC


----------



## Osmerus (Dec 5, 2012)

I second what everyone else is saying. I use a 10lb main line and a 8 pound fluorocarbon leader. I do switch to 6 pound leaders at times of heavy pressure or gin clear water but not on a regular basis. I don't like to fight fish to the point where their about to die. Get them in a soon as possible is the way to go, esp if the water is warm. Using a stronger main line will also help you from loosing your floats.

A longer rod and a real with a good drag also helps if you want to use lighter lines. If ya got a short rod then you def want to go with a stronger main line and leader. Long rods act like shock absorbers taking alot of the pressure off the line.


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

Rasper said:


> That is exactly what i use for clear. And i just broke that this afternoon on a pig. I couldnt get the line to my reel in time to properly put pressure on the fish but im new to fly fishing only been doing it for about 2 weeks now. But i dont like anything smaller than 8 and no bigger then 10. That my prefrence on both fly and spinning and only 25lbs braid on baitcasters. Im very picky with line setup.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC


Getting the line on your reel is kind of awkward when you are first starting out but it will quickly become second nature. If there is room to let the fish run I get the line on the reel by putting just enough pressure on the fly line between the index finger and middle finger on my hand that is holding the rod and let the fish run line out until its on the reel. If there isn't room to let the fish run long I put more pressure between those fingers and use that tension as drag. Then put enough pressure on the fly line between the small finger and ring finger of the same hand to keep the line that you are reeling in tight to the arbor. Pretty soon you'll be doing all of this without thinking about it.


----------

